
Deposition dos and don’ts: How to answer tricky questions (2008) - gist
http://www.currentpsychiatry.com/home/article/deposition-dos-and-donts-how-to-answer-8-tricky-questions/ee52a1ba792db9cb7690df337d16d21b.html
======
gist
Note: This relates to Physicians (Psychiatry) but I think it's helpful in a
general sense and a good read.

